# Anyone ordered/received the Touchpad from Neobits?



## coolairg1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I order a 32GB Touchpad from Neobits last Monday for $220, including express shipping. It's been a week and they still haven't charge to my Google account. No word on shipping. I try to call them a few times today but the line was always busy. Anyone ordered from this company has any news from them?


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

> We are very sorry for the delay. We were swamped with HP Touchpad orders on Monday, and it will take 1-2 weeks to sort through all the orders. We are doing our best to fulfill these as quickly as we can. We would appreciate your patience. We will let you know status as soon as we get to your order.
> 
> If you paid via google or paypal, that email confirmation is the only confirmation we send. If you paid via credit card, you should have received an order confirmation email from us. Your credit card will be charged when we are ready to ship.
> 
> You can cancel any time before it ships for a full refund (send email to [email protected] with your order number). Otherwise rest assured we will do everything possible to get this done asap.


This is all I've gotten from them. Today was day #7, I checked out using Google Checkout.


----------



## spytromics (Aug 29, 2011)

I too ordered from Neobits a week ago. I have heard nothing. I paid with a credit card.


----------



## yanivriv (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered last week and I assume we're in the same boat. I paid with a credit card. I try to call them every day but I couldn't get them.
I just hope that I'll receive my TP. Regretfully, I'm very pessimistic.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

well they said it would be at least a week. 
I have not heard of ANYONE getting shipment yet so I suppose there is still a chance they are coming.


----------



## julysnow (Aug 31, 2011)

I orderd a HP touchpad 32GB from NEOBITS.COM in 8.22
$205, I payed it from PAYPAL .
Now,for almost 10days,not shiped,.
The order stauts is still Creatrd.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4046

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wraith (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered last Monday as well... not feeling too optimistic at this point 

Saw this on slickdeals:



> Jon: any word on when/if they will be shipping?
> Jay: we'll know by end of this week which ones are shipping
> Jon: so its not 100% sure anymore? waiting on a shipment from hp, or?
> Jay: well we are shipping what we had, but we are no longer counting on the additional shipments promised us
> ...


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Mine is now cancelled. No email yet. 
Sounds like the wait is over for most of us.

I don't think they had a single TP on hand.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine is now cancelled as well...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

threads merged. same topic


----------



## spytromics (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine has been cancelled too. There's always eBay. One thing that we've seen is people saying that they bought 2, 3, or more TouchPads. If you look at eBay, these people are trying to sell the TouchPads at a significant markup. The entire reason that the TouchPad sold was because of the price. I'm expecting the price to go down over the next couple of weeks as these $270 - $350 listings go unsold. Plus there's always going to be a new, better tablet coming. One thing I've learned through this frenzy is that the Nook Color can be hacked to run a full version of Android. While it only has 8GB of RAM, you can get a refurbished Nook Color for $179. I think that the manufacturers have heard the message that folks want tablets in the $200 or under range. Who knows? Maybe by Christmas we'll have something better that will run Android.


----------



## coolairg1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello coolairg1,

Neobits, Inc. has cancelled your order. You have not been charged.
Reason: Item discontinued

I ordered it on Monday last week, around 04:18 PM, Pacific Time. (


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine also cancelled last night.


----------

